# Vacuum packaging



## Cosmonaute (Jan 1, 2007)

My first post, although I've been lurking for a while…

Does anyone have experience of using vacuum packaging as an alternative to boxes / bags / envelopes etc.

Any thought on cost effectiveness and suppliers (UK or Europe based) would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't exactly know of any advantages of vacuum packaging besides saving space. I think you would save much more money just by sticking them in plastci polybags, which seems to be very popular on this board.

However, I just stick mine in paper bags. Sorry I don't have any more information!


----------

